# Flamingo beach reservation dept GONE



## Joannelitt2 (May 1, 2015)

I have owned at flamingo beach st. Maarten long before it was a diamond resort,over 30 years now. My husband and I truly love it and it feels like our second home. Recently I received an email that truly upset me. They closed and let go the whole reservation dept located at the resort and now when we need to confirm or change or make a request we need to call Las Vegas. Part of the charm and what makes us feel like a flamingo family is the personalized service we get from the staff we have know for over the years. We now have to deal with someone who doesn't even know us, and has probably never even been to st. Maarten,where as the reservation staff at flamingo knows us our family what we like and what we don't like , lives on the island, and we're always there to help us with anything. For example several quests including my self had to stay an extra night because our flight was cancelled . No problem walk in see Angela and with in 2 minutes I had a room. That's the kind of service I want from my home resort .!!! Over the years they have taken away more and more . We used to get maid service everyday for free now it's twice a week. Our maintence fee are one of the highest 1362 for a studio and they keep going up and giving us less. I do have to say they take very good care of the resort but instead of raising our fee again  to redo units that were just redone 5 years ago maybe they should of thought about keeping the reservation staff. Flamingo is a resort that has long time fixed owners  and I am sure all of them feel just as I do.


----------



## pedro47 (May 1, 2015)

Is this the start of something?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 1, 2015)

Not surprised.  It used to be the same way with the on-site reservation  departments at the Hawaii resorts.  At Poipu I could always count on Patti Ornellas to help me out.  I


----------



## artringwald (May 2, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Not surprised.  It used to be the same way with the on-site reservation  departments at the Hawaii resorts.  At Poipu I could always count on Patti Ornellas to help me out.  I



Poipu still has great service. Our son's family wanted to join us for 9 days in the middle of our 2 weeks stay. Online, I could only book him two 4 night stays, with a one night hole in the middle. We figured they could stay with us for one night. When I explained what was happening to the front desk, she suggested renting a unit for the night in the middle. Not only did they get that night in the same unit as their last 4 nights, they put them in 6-203, which has one of the best views on the property. I never would have been able to do that with the Las Vegas reservation department.


----------

